
Uber donates $1M to Meals on Wheels - dayve
https://techcrunch.com/2017/11/20/uber-donates-1-million-to-meals-on-wheels/
======
CognitiveLens
If you can't generate positive user perception, at least you can buy it. I'm
glad this is happening, but it's hard to see it as a fulfillment of the
company's mission rather than a cheap ploy to get some positive media
attention.

~~~
sebleon
In general, how can you distinguish between heartfelt philanthropy and PR
moves?

~~~
evgen
Heartfelt philanthropy is usually starts before a company is mired in scandal.
It is something that a company leader talks about before unpleasant videos of
them being an asshole are on TMZ. People tend to be able to see through
bullshit and this effort by Uber is completely transparent.

~~~
zethraeus
Uber employee here:

Give some thought to what you'd expect to see over time if the company
genuinely had changed internally. Hold Uber to it. I suspect it'll meet that
bar.

------
Maro
If you want to read a fascinating paper on how MoW used to do vehicle routing,
without a computer but still in a pretty efficient way [that will blow your
mind and can also be used to shoot lasers at ICBMs], read this:

[http://www2.isye.gatech.edu/~jjb/research/mow/mow.pdf](http://www2.isye.gatech.edu/~jjb/research/mow/mow.pdf)

------
azinman2
Thanks SoftBank!

------
aaroninsf
So now they're in the business of shifting runway money from VC to nonprofits.

Bold! I like it.

